# Contributor status removed



## Leec (May 27, 2009)

My contributor status has disappeared. I followed advice to email Alex and also PM'd him into the bargain, but have not had even a cursory response. It's been a month now. What can I do about this? It's very irritating.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 27, 2009)

give more money, of course 

"to continue, please insert coin"


----------



## DDDorian (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to my world I have no idea why it takes Alex so long to answer correspondence and it really can be frustrating waiting on a response. That's why I started the suggestions megathread - stuff's more likely to be responded to if it's all in one message, I guess. That's also why I was hesitant in the contributor discussion a couple of threads back about people contributing, because I wasn't sure that Alex was even aware of the system or intended to keep it going.

I'll be asking him ASAP to give mods the ability to set contributor status, although that would still require that he update us on who's contributed and who hasn't, so who know's what'll happen. From my experience he is getting better about answering promptly, although thay could just be because I e-mail him all the time. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Leec (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, man.


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 27, 2009)

I know Alex is (or was) doing the contributor thing because I donated to the site right after the admin switch and it was Alex that PMed me and stuff. That was a few months ago though


----------

